# 2007 Kona Coiler



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

Haven't been here in awhile... I haven't been on the trails in almost 2 years but I finally have some time to get back into the swing of things. I have a 2007 Kona Coiler (completely stock) and its in great condition. A couple chips and one noticeable scratch. How much money do you think I could sell it for? I figure you guys could give me the best estimate

Reason being I want to buy a better ride.


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

$500


----------



## ManianMTB (Jun 11, 2011)

I personally would be willing to pay $700 if it was a little bit newer of a bike maybe, say if it was an 09


----------



## Scythe (Nov 23, 2011)

Not much, a friend bought one new from wheel world for about $1200. Also if your just starting again, ride it till it dies.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

IMO they are great bikes.


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

Bike are usually easier to sell if you part them out and you will probably make more $ in the long run. 

Im curious what size is the frame?


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

RED5 said:


> Bike are usually easier to sell if you part them out and you will probably make more $ in the long run.
> 
> Im curious what size is the frame?


I'm too lazy to part it out 

It's a size 17, I'm 5'10" and it is near perfect for me


----------



## foulhabits (Mar 3, 2011)

Ive never ridden a kona!


----------



## ajd245246 (Sep 1, 2008)

You probably should at some point in your mtbing career, they are really great bikes. 

I was looking at a Kona Stinky when I made this thread but it just sold to someone else today so it looks like I'll be holding onto this bike. Can't really say I'm too disappointed, at least I'll be on the trails again.


----------



## Smilely (Oct 14, 2011)

I bought basically the same bike last September for $700. 2007 Kona Coiler, size 19.5', pretty much stock although had an upgraded rear shock. Compared to what else I was seeing on Craig's List on my area felt like I got a pretty good deal. Over the winter I have noticed 1 or two bikes for sale that might have been better/cheaper. No complaints about the bike, loving it! See what else is currently for sale in your area on Craig's List and price your bike based off of what you find.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

I got one last fall for $300...maybe not quite as clean. Welcome back.


----------



## nbrennan (Oct 31, 2006)

Where I live, you could probably get $800. I bought a king fisher 2 with x.9 and a blacked out travis single for $600 and felt like I was stealing it.


----------

